# No pain, No Gain and Never surrender, never give up



## shining_star24

Can anyone translates the below sentence for me in Hebrew please:

No pain, No Gain and Never surrender, never give up.. 

I would appreciate it if you could write the translation in both Hebrew and English letter so i can read it perfectly.

Thank you guys


----------



## origumi

Ahlan ya Kaukab

Unfortunately I cannot think of exact translation to neither sentence that also sounds good. For example:

No pain no gain: אין כאב אין רווח = ein ke-ev ein revakh
Never surrender, never give up: לעולם אל תכנע, לעולם אל תרים ידיים = le`olam al tikana`, le`olam al tarim yadaiim

Therefore let me suggest similar expressions:

זעה חוסכת דם = ze`ah khosekhet dam (literally: sweat spares blood) - AFAIK a slogan of the legendary elite unit 101 during the 50s.
למות או לכבוש את ההר = lamut o likhbosh et hahar (literally: to die or to conquer the mountain) - from the Beitar Song by Zeev Vladimir Zhabotinsky.


----------



## kishmish

Hello Kaukab,
The two last suggestions of origumi are militaristic, used in military context . (Read about 101 and Zhabotinsky and you'll understand what I mean). I would not use them regularly.
"לעולם על תיכנע" serves better.

A context for your question might help.


----------



## Nunty

Kishmish, I think you mean לעולם *אל* תיכנע.


----------



## kishmish

sure, typo, sorry!!!
לעולם אל תיכנע!


----------



## shining_star24

I do not have a context to this proverb Kishmish but i used to use this proverb in English and I was curious to know if we have an equivalent in Hebrew or not. 

Thank you guys for your help, Toda Raba


----------



## iyavor

Ahlan!

For "no pain, no gain", you can try also using a nice verse from the Psalms (Tehilim):

HaZor'im bedim'ah berinah yiktzoru
הזורעים בדמעה ברינה יקצורו

Literally, it means: "Those who plant with tears, will harvest with joy". 

It's not commonly said, but it's sure to impress!!!


----------



## origumi

If we go in this direction, there's also:

מי שטרח בערב שבת יאכל בשבת

Or is it religistic, used in Jewish context?


----------



## Nunty

There is an expression, talmudic I think, but I can't remember it correctly. Something about  לא יגע ומצא" לעומת "יגע ומצא"". Does someone remember? That might fit the bill.


----------



## origumi

nun-translator said:


> there is an expression, talmudic i think, but i can't remember it correctly. Something about  לא יגע ומצא" לעומת "יגע ומצא"". Does someone remember? That might fit the bill.


 
ואמר ר' יצחק אם יאמר לך אדם יגעתי ולא מצאתי אל תאמן לא יגעתי ומצאתי אל תאמן יגעתי ומצאתי תאמן 

בבלי, מגילה, דף ו עמוד ב


----------



## Nunty

Thank you. Then would it be absolutely unthinkable to coin a modernized version as an equivalent to "no pain, no gain"? Something like לא יגעת לא מצאת?


----------



## iyavor

Interestingly enough, Neri Sevenier-Gabriel's "Thesaurus of Idioms and Phrases: English-Hebrew-English" (Yavneh Publishers, Tel Aviv, 2004) mentions both

יגעת ומצאת, תאמין
and
מי שטרח בערב שבת יאכל בשבת


----------

